# Cheap Bulk FO/SO Suppliers?



## donniej (May 12, 2009)

I hope to be making a very "large" quantity of soap in the near future.  I also plan to sell this soap at a very low price... which means finding inexpensive materials.  I have oil and cuastic, now I'm looking for a commercial fragrance oil or scented oil supplier.  
I'd appreciate it if anyone can let me know where I can get a good bulk discount.
Thank you.


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

I don't know what scented oil is exactly. I have never heard of anything called by that term.

What is your idea of bulk? By the gallon? Keg?


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 12, 2009)

you can get good deals on lb FO's in the clearance sections 

Nature's Garden had a good bit a month or so ago


----------



## donniej (May 13, 2009)

Sorry... I meant EO... essential oil.  

By bulk I mean several gallons, 1 to 5 gallons per fragrance.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 13, 2009)

Seriously doubt you'll be able to find affordable gallons of EO's.  They're very expensive.  Do let us know what you find.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Remember you do get what you pay for , inexpensive isn't always the best way to go . I'm just sayin   Ask me how I know :cry:


----------



## carebear (May 13, 2009)

for large amounts of oils, you get good prices from new directions aromatics and from essential oils university.

many essential oils are expensive, but some are no more so that fragrance oils.

either way, start with small amounts - because many will be problematic in soap, many are irritating or are sensitizers, and many simply don't stick.

you can also try anatolian treasures  (you have to scroll down to email for larger amounts) or John D. Walsh.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

I'm with Kitn and carebear... if you buy a lot of "cheap" EO's/FO's they might not really be that great.. plus you don't really know what you're working with and what if you get some that don't react well with soap.. well then you have 5 Gallons of it that you're stuck with!! I would just play it safe and test out different ones that way you know how each of them react and how you like the smells and such


----------



## honor435 (May 15, 2009)

fo(fragrance oils) would be less expensive than eos, and more choices of scents.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Hi Donnie J,

as you know we are both in the same town.  I went to the scent works website and I see they have a value line of FO, as well as EO's I plan to order, so if you ever want to go-half, lemme know


----------



## heartsong (May 15, 2009)

*x*

  hi there!

you might find these useful:

www.fragranceoilfinder.com

www.scentforum.com

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca


----------



## heartsong (May 16, 2009)

*x*

imho, i'd rather buy a good quality easy to soap essential oil that's reasonably priced.

these are all soap friendly, reasonably priced and easy to get:

tea tree oil
lavandin (very similar to lavender-half the price!)
eucalyptus (try with a touch of spearmint)
allspice (this one is a must!)
litsea cubeba-may chang (strong lemon)
peppermint (a little goes a long way)
red cedar leaf (best evergreen)
EGYPTIAN GERANIUM (to die for!)
rosewood-bois de rose (lovely rose!)
ylang ylang III (oriental sweet floral)

www.libertynatural.com sell from .08 oz to 5 gallons-excellent quality and customer service for the last 18 years.

www.camden-gray.com sells in large quantities,also.

hope this helps.  good luck!


----------



## donniej (May 16, 2009)

Liberty Natural is a great find.  Thanks!


----------

